# outdoor daybed ideas



## weberus3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Got instructions from the wife, "can you make a outside daybed that folds from couch to daybed?" Sounds simple enough till I started thinking, how to secure the bed when its in a couch mode? Internet search for daybed fold out hardware yeilds nothing. Any how to help ideas out there other than go buy one? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

www.knock-offwood.com has a ton of cool plans for different kinds of furniture. Look around on the site, I thought I saw a wooden outdoor lounge chair that reclined. The design would be different than the daybed you're making, but the mechanism to make it lay flat could be used for what you need.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Here it is:

http://www.knock-offwood.com/2010/05/furnture-plans-double-lounger-for.html


----------



## weberus3 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Thanks for the link*

gma2rjc, 
Dude thanks for the link this is probally what she is wanting. I remember seeing these in Korea. But it was a sitting table in the middle of courtyards. We would just lounge around on them. Plus the web site is all done by a hot looking chick. Nice. Thanks again and great link.:thumbsup:


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

I was going to suggest them too. some nice plans on there.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

How awesome is it that she's willing to share these plans for free.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I think she tells on her website about being sued by Pottery Barn because some of her stuff is similar to what they sell. 

She does a good job of fully describing what materials you'll need and what length to cut each board.


----------

